
Jon Monsarrat sues 101 lj commenters for calling him a "scummy dude" - roguecoder
http://davis-square.livejournal.com/3171249.html
======
IvyMike
Way to endear yourself to the entire internet, dude I never would have heard
about otherwise.

------
bethly
I almost hope this goes to court. I suspect Boston has plenty of people who
would be happy to testify; dude's been infamous around her for forever. You'd
think an entrepreneurship consultant would understand how the internet worked
by now.

